# Smoking Elk roast..??



## lynette (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey there, my name is Lynette and am fairly new at smoking.  I have a propane smoker that I absolutely love.  My question of the day is.......  I am wanting to smoke an Elk roast.  It is almost like a tenderloin, and have never smoked wild game.  I am looking for advice on the hows and dos and donts....  Also any tips for making jekey in the smoker??


----------



## eman (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi Lynette,

Welcome to SMF!!

 I neither smoke elk or make jerky. I don't have a propane smoker .So i guess i really can't be much help. But you just hang around a bit and someone who does all these things will be here to answer your questions.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 19, 2010)

First off Welcome Lynetta to SMF. I would say that you ned to  set the smoker at about 234*-240* and then wrapping the tender loin with some bacon and then smoke it to maybe 140*ish or so. You'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So if you need sign up for the E-Course it's free and it will give you the basics of smoking and some good methods to use also. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## lynette (Nov 19, 2010)

thanks for the info.  I ahve already gotten the e-course on how to smoke.  I have done several things already.  But never wild game.  I was just wondering if smoking it would get rid of some of the gaminess.....  I am not a real big fan of elk, but figured if I could smoke it it would have to be good. :)  It has become my new addiction, just dont have enought time.  thanks for the help.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 19, 2010)

With most all wild game the Elk won't have any marbleized fat in the meat so it wants to dry out. Take it low and slow and make sure you don't over cook it. I usually pull mine around 140. You want to eat it when it is about Medium if you can take it or at least when it is still a little pink. Wrapping in bacon is a good idea also try injecting it to help with keeping the meat moist. Good luck.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 19, 2010)

Also a good way to help get some of the gaminess flavor out is to soak it in milk or salt water for several hours or even over night.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 19, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> Also a good way to help get some of the gaminess flavor out is to soak it in milk or salt water for several hours or even over night.




To me Elk has no gamey flavor, no need to soak that thing, just smoke like Rbranster has described. Put a good rub on it and smoke it low and slow until internal temperature reaches 140, not more than that. Wrap in foil and let rest for at least 1/2 hr before eating.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Lynette,

Sorry I can't help with your Elk smoke, as there are only about 700 Elk in my state. PA has been establishing a small herd for a number of years now, but not enough to issue many licenses.

However there are a few guys on here from good elk areas who I'm sure can give you more pointers like RBranstner & Coffee Junkie have.

Bear


----------



## lynette (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the help.  Anything wrapped in bacon and smoked has to be great right?  LOL  I will let you know how it turns out.!  Thanks again.


----------



## meateater (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking

forward to your first qview.


----------



## deannc (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard!  You'll find some great folks here at SMF who are more than willing to share information and help out.  

Happy Smokin'!


----------



## lynette (Nov 29, 2010)

Well the elk roast turned out pretty good if i say so myself.  For a first try that is.  I rubbed it with olive oil, added my rub and then draped bacon over the top.  Mmmm it was pretty tasty.!!  My husband even liked it and he is picky about how you cook his elk.!  We even have more for a repeat.  thanks to everyone for the info.!


----------

